# Try this site for information.



## steersy (May 22, 2005)

This French site gives information about aires and stop/overs all over Europe.
It is possible to download them to your sat/nav via your computer ( if i can do it, anyone can ).
Or, go through the list for the country you need and highlight them in your road atlas.

They ask for people to put a response on to each aire/stopover, not many have, so if you can, add a bit more information if you have already used a place.

http://www.camping-car.org/aires/index.php

The site is on the links page of ukmotorhomes.net


----------

